# Gimp Ideas!



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I have recently got gimp but don't really know how to make any good edits all i know how to do is cut out things in a photo and change a background but i don't know any other cool things to do!!! so if any of you guys have any good ideas i would love to hear them.............or if any of you have any good edits that you have done i would love to see them!!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

find cool backgrounds and find horses and then like do free select and copy and paste and then think of a quote or lyrics from a song, and this is all you need
crappy example: please ignore my horrible horse, it is 11:13 and I am almost asleep and my hand is not going to be straight and good it was VERY shaky...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I've only done a couple manip in GIMP but I do all of my drawings in GIMP, even though I have Photoshop. Anything you can do in PS you can do in GIMP you just have to figure it out. lol 

First manip I did: 
Old by Heaven-At-Night-123 on deviantART

Heres a few of my drawings: 
Thoroughbreds by Heaven-At-Night-123 on deviantART
Show Horses by Heaven-At-Night-123 on deviantART
Heaven-At-Night-123's deviantART Gallery
Panama Downs by Heaven-At-Night-123 on deviantART
Panama Equine Center by Heaven-At-Night-123 on deviantART


You just have to using Gimp and try to figure out how it wokrs and what you can do with it.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

omgpink....those are incredible! I love the paint foal...reminds me of my guy


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

please please tell me how u do that!!


----------



## 101horse101 (Apr 24, 2011)

That's really cool!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> omgpink....those are incredible! I love the paint foal...reminds me of my guy


Thank you


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou for that guys I will try some edits


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a few other things I've done... They're not too great, but hopefully it'll give you a few ideas 

Just incase you can't quite tell what I did (I was too lazy to dig up all the originals :wink...
Fire pony: Pretty self explanatory...
Orange Pegasus thing: I was lunging her, so I edited out the halter and line. Then, obviously, turned her orange and attempted to draw a horn and wings. Didn't turn out great, but considering it was my first attempt at both wings and an anicorn (Fancy word, right? I discovered this while I was looking up ways to make one, and apparently a unicorn's horn is called an anicorn! Learn something knew every day.) I don't think I did tooooo horribly. 
Pwetty Pony!: This was taken when I was doing some ground work to cool her off after a ride, so she was still all sweaty and such. I edited out her green stains, and a scar she has on her neck, and also cleaned up the edges a little so she looks all pretty! She was also standing in a ring with really crappy fencing and no grass in the background, so I (not very well) took out the fence and tried to kinda sorta add grass. 
Fancy Shmancy Words and Such: Also pretty self explanatory. I pulled the frame from a video, and then made me and Roxy in focus and did a few minor things with the quality. I'm still messing around with the word color, but I figured I'd save what I have right now so you get the general idea.

If you want to know how I did any of them, let me know


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Make sure you have permission to edit backgrounds like that, and be careful of following the rules posted by the artist of stock images.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

cool stuff everyone!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Hflmusicslife- Wow thankyou so much I love those ideas!!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

No problem  If I can do them, anyone can


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hflmusicislife said:


> I have a few other things I've done... They're not too great, but hopefully it'll give you a few ideas
> 
> Just incase you can't quite tell what I did (I was too lazy to dig up all the originals :wink...
> Fire pony: Pretty self explanatory...
> ...


how do you make just the horse red?? and how do you edit green bits, scars etc out??


----------



## shermyj1199 (Feb 1, 2011)

These are jsut some pics i did a couple years back on GIMP. its a great program i sudgest trying the smudge and airbrush tool.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow they look great!!! I love the first one


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Wow they look great!!! I love the first one


(My thoughts exactly)


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Hahaha great minds think a like


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Marlea, I don't have a lot of time right now (I've been swamped with school work this past week), but I can give you a quick explanation. If you need step by step directions or anything explained better, let me know and I can type it up for you this weekend. 

Changing color:
Duplicate layer.
On the bottom layer, change the color tint to the color you want the horse to be.
On the top layer, add alpha channel so it's transparent.
Use the eraser tool and erase the horse (where you want the background color to come through) 
Ta da!!

Stains etc:
There's not really any specific way to do these... What I usually do is for a bigger spot I want to clean up, I use the clone tool and cover it up with the surrounding coat. I also use the smudge tool to clean up edges or blend together little stains and whatnot. You can also take out background images or halters or whatever using the clone tool, and just cover over whatever you want removed with the coat right next to it.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok thanx i've tried teh clone tool, its rather difficult to get the right shade!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

shermyj1199 said:


> These are jsut some pics i did a couple years back on GIMP. its a great program i sudgest trying the smudge and airbrush tool.


 I'm able to obtain the detail of hair in PhotoShop cs5, but am utterly baffled at how you got the hair so detailed with Gimp. What brushes/techniques did you use?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I have never done GIMP. I would download it but my craptop won't let me  Lovely edits everyone!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hey pinto you should put your edits on hf


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I should hey?

These are all so good they leave mine in the dust!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I like these.


----------

